# L'Approdo su Rai 3 di Gad Lerner



## Andris (1 Giugno 2019)

Lerner risponde al vicepremier Salvini che aveva ironizzato sul suo ritorno in Rai e del costo della trasmissione per 800 mila euro.

"La Rai per fortuna è di tutti, anche degli italiani che non la pensano come lui”. 

L’approdo andrà in onda per cinque lunedì in seconda serata,partirà da un luogo per discutere di un tema in studio.
Non inviterà politici e ci saranno facce nuove a suo dire,persone competenti sugli argomenti di puntata.
I primi due saranno due storici,tra cui Canfora.
Argomenti saranno il buonismo,i radical chic e la nuova destra.


----------



## Andris (1 Giugno 2019)

e meno male che vuole solo facce nuove,poi chiama Canfora 
in effetti con l'argomento radical chic calza a pennello.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Giugno 2019)

Brrrrrrrr...


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Giugno 2019)

oddio.....


----------



## bmb (2 Giugno 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> Lerner risponde al vicepremier Salvini che aveva ironizzato sul suo ritorno in Rai e del costo della trasmissione per 800 mila euro.
> 
> "La Rai per fortuna è di tutti, anche degli italiani che non la pensano come lui”.
> 
> ...



Personaggio inquietante che andrebbe bandito da qualsiasi forma di canale di comunicazione.


----------



## juventino (2 Giugno 2019)

Eh la Rai sovranista del Foa


----------



## Andris (4 Giugno 2019)

ho visto questa prima puntata appena conclusa.
canfora è ancora più fazioso di lerner.
devo dire che l'unica cosa che ho apprezzato è che l'altro storico Tarchi ospite ha fatto da contraddittorio con idee opposte,addirittura facendo cadere un tabù cioè che la lega non sia di estrema destra come fanno credere gli oppositori,mentre lerner e canfora hanno fatto squadra con i sorrisetti dei saputelli che si reputano superiori a chi la pensa diversamente.

ovviamente due professori universitari non si insultano e non finiscono in caciara,come i professionisti dei salotti tv.

imbarazzante poco fa lerner nel finale che ha provato a passare come vittima di attacchi critici in quanto ebreo citando pure il naso adunco ridacchiando,per fortuna lo storico l'ha smontato.
temo che questa uscita gli abbia fatto perdere quel poco di credibilità che qualcuno ancora gli dava.
se penso ai tempi del governo renzi che fecero un'interrogazione parlamentare per l'imitazione della boschi sulla rai,beh uno che finge di essere perseguitato dai leghisti come religioso meriterebbe di vedere chiudersi la trasmissione.

credo proprio che non vedrò altre puntate dopo questa,a meno che non ci dovesse essere qualche ospite davvero interessante.


----------



## admin (4 Giugno 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> Personaggio inquietante che andrebbe bandito da qualsiasi forma di canale di comunicazione.



.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (4 Giugno 2019)

Rai3 : La7 = Rai1 : Can5


----------



## sacchino (4 Giugno 2019)

Vedremo oggi i dati Auditel....


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Giugno 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> Lerner risponde al vicepremier Salvini che aveva ironizzato sul suo ritorno in Rai e del *costo della trasmissione per 800 mila euro.*
> 
> "La Rai per fortuna è di tutti, anche degli italiani che non la pensano come lui”.
> 
> ...



Rai 3
800 mila euro
Seconda serata
5 Puntate

I soldi buttati dalla RAI che paghiamo TUTTI...


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Giugno 2019)

rai 3...
spenderei volentieri qualche euro in più per la televisione se mi assicurassero di non poterci finire sopra neanche per sbaglio.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (4 Giugno 2019)

E


Andris ha scritto:


> e meno male che vuole solo facce nuove,poi chiama Canfora
> in effetti con l'argomento radical chic calza a pennello.



Canfora e’ un grande: il miglior libro su Giulio Cesare che io abbia mai letto


----------



## Andris (4 Giugno 2019)

sulla sua materia,ma quando parla di altro ci mette di mezzo l'ideologia che accomuna molti suoi coetanei docenti che hanno rovinato l'università in questo modo oltre al familismo di piazzare i figli nelle facoltà.


----------

